# Broke out the fly Rods for Some Peacock Bass Action



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

on fire!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

en fuego!!!! ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks like a whole lotta fun. I need to head down that way.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That looks like a whole lotta fun. I need to head down that way.



Let me know, I'll put you on some pea's.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You're making me think I need to dust off the fly rods pretty soon. : Nice work!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You're making me think I need to dust off the fly rods pretty soon. : Nice work!


Thanks, the fish are definitely biting down here in Miami. I caught 5 more pea's yesterday in about 30 minutes. I could have caught over 30 if I would have put in more time. They were EVERYWHERE in schools and feeding aggressively.


----------

